# Wireless-Verbindung: Ja ; WLAN: Nein

## Heinzelmännchen

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mein eines Problem gelöst. Da kommt gleich das 2. hinterher.

Der Ist-Zustand ist wie folgt:

Der Gentoo-Rechner besitzt 3 Netzwerkkarten, wovon eine die WLAN Karte ist. Die eine Netzwerkkarte verbindet sich via DHCP mit meinem Provider und die andere steht mit einem Festrechner (WinXP Home) via Cat5 in Verbindung. Die Wireless-Verbindung wird zu einem Notebook (WinXP Home) via ad-hoc Erfolgreich aufgebaut. Nur Ping funktioniert überhaupt nicht.

Geladen Netzwerk Interfaces:

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:52:AF:12:9B:52

          inet addr:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  Bcast:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  Mask:255.255.252.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:909729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:190140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:201367908 (192.0 Mb)  TX bytes:21010164 (20.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xa000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:F0:3D:E0:74:E7

          inet addr:192.200.0.1  Bcast:192.200.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:113 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:23539 (22.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:2D:43:E0:4C

          inet addr:192.200.0.2  Bcast:192.200.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:64980 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:66698 errors:2228 dropped:2228 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:4467 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5692695 (5.4 Mb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

```

Auszug aus /etc/conf.d/net

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth1="192.200.0.1 broadcast 192.200.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth0="192.168.1.22 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# Wireless LAN card

iface_ra0="192.200.0.2 broadcast 192.200.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.200.0.1"

```

iwconfig habe ich wie folgt konfiguriert:

```
# iwconfig ra0 essid "MyNetwork"

# iwconfig ra0 mode ad-hoc

# iwconfig ra0 rate 54M

# iwconfig ra0 key XXXXX

# iwconfig ra0

ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:"MyNetwork"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: 76:94:AB:EC:BC:75

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:2B6C-6467-2E   Security mode:restricted

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level:-71 dBm  Noise level:-111 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben funktioniert das Netzwerk nicht. Die Wireless-Verbindung besteht zwischen dem Notebook und Gentoo-Rechner. Jedoch der Ping egal von welcher Seite aus, scheitert. Habe ich irgendwo etwas übersehen, oder vergessen zu starten?

Gruß

Heinz

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein 

```
route -n
```

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

route -n gibt folgendes aus

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.200.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.200.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0

217.10.40.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         217.10.43.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## firefly

das kann nicht funktionieren:) da eth1 und ra im selben sunetz liegen. Und dadruch das der eintrag für eth1 in der routing tabelle vor ra0 steht, wird ein ping an eine adresse in 192.200.0.x  bzw. die antwort darauf immer über eth1 rausgeschickt.

Am besten du setzt die wlan-karte in ein anderes subnetz(z.b. 192.200.1.0).

Es müsste auch gehen, wenn beide im sleben subnetz sind, dann musst du aber dafür sorgen, das der routing eintrag für das ra0 device in der tabelle als erstes steht und das du dort nur die einzelne ip-adresse des laptops angibst.

ach ja desweiteren benutzt du noch eine veraltete syntax in der /etc/conf.d/net. im neueren, stabilen, baselayout ist diese syntax nicht mehr gültig.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *firefly wrote:*   

> das kann nicht funktionieren:) da eth1 und ra im selben sunetz liegen. Und dadruch das der eintrag für eth1 in der routing tabelle vor ra0 steht, wird ein ping an eine adresse in 192.200.0.x  bzw. die antwort darauf immer über eth1 rausgeschickt.
> 
> Am besten du setzt die wlan-karte in ein anderes subnetz(z.b. 192.200.1.0).

 

Dies habe ich jetzt abgeändert in der /etc/conf.d/net und dies ist von route -n das Ergebnis

```
 # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.200.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0

192.200.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

217.10.40.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         217.10.43.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Doch ein Ping funktioniert leider weiterhin nicht und daraus folglich auch kein Netzwerkl.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ach ja desweiteren benutzt du noch eine veraltete syntax in der /etc/conf.d/net. im neueren, stabilen, baselayout ist diese syntax nicht mehr gültig.

 Gibt es denn irgendwo ein HowTo für die neue Syntax?

----------

## NightDragon

Am allerbesten ist Du verwendest, wenn schon Klasse C, dann 192.168. *g* Das anderee könnte mit deinem DNS Probleme machen.

Sprich, ich wär mir nicht sicher ob 192.200.x.x nicht raus ins I-Net gerouted wird.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Heinzelmännchen wrote:*   

> Gibt es denn irgendwo ein HowTo für die neue Syntax?

 

/etc/conf.d/net.example sollte eigentlich sämtliche Feinheiten enthalten

Welche IP-Adresse hat denn das XP-Notebook? Hoffentlich doch auch eine 192.200.1.x

Ist auf dem XP ggf. SP2 installiert und vergessen worden ICMP freizuschalten? Würde zumindest das Scheitern von ping Linux->XP erklären, da standardmäßig icmp auf XP gedropt wird - über Sinn und Zweck bitte Bill fragen  :Wink: 

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Am allerbesten ist Du verwendest, wenn schon Klasse C, dann 192.168. *g* Das anderee könnte mit deinem DNS Probleme machen.
> 
> Sprich, ich wär mir nicht sicher ob 192.200.x.x nicht raus ins I-Net gerouted wird.

 

Wird es nicht. Solange der Rechner selbst in einem Netz 'X' ist schickt er Pakete in dieses Zielnetz auch immer übers richtige Interface und nicht gen Default-GW - selbst XP macht das richtig  :Wink: 

Aber ansonsten Zustimmung, man sollte für private Adressen auch die dafür vorgesehen Bereiche nutzen - wie in RFC1918 definiert  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NightDragon

Warum? Prinzipiell ist es doch so, das er versucht die Adresse zu finden.

Und wenn er diese nicht findet, fragt er den dfeault-gw.

----------

## think4urs11

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Warum? Prinzipiell ist es doch so, das er versucht die Adresse zu finden.
> 
> Und wenn er diese nicht findet, fragt er den dfeault-gw.

 

äh ja ...

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ... Solange der Rechner selbst in einem Netz 'X' ist schickt er Pakete in dieses Zielnetz auch immer übers richtige Interface und nicht gen Default-GW ....

 

Oder anders gesagt - wenn ich einen PC habe der eine NIC-A 193.99.144.22/24 hat und eine NIC-B 192.168.1.1/24 (mit def-GW 192.168.1.100) habe und nun einen ping www.heise.de absetze was als Ergebnis 193.99.144.85 gibt wird dieser Ping immer über die NIC-A rausgehen. Und das obwohl ich mir vorher die DNS-Auflösung aus dem Internet über NIC-B geholt habe.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

Hi,

damit hier keine anderen Diskussionen entstehen habe ich erst einmal mein System aktualiert durch emerge baselayout und meine Netzwerke auf die Struktur 192.168.X.X abgewandelt. Nur Vorteile hat es bis jetzt noch nicht gebracht.

Auszug /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.22/24" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_ra0=( "192.168.2.1/24" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless:

```
# /etc/conf.d/wireless:

# Global wireless config file for net.* rc-scripts

essid_ra0="home"

mode_ra0="ad-hoc"

key_home="s:xxxxxxxx enc open"

preferred_aps=( "home" )

```

```
#iwconfig ra0

ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:"home"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Cell: 5A:F3:D1:52:06:85

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:9800-0000-00   Security mode:open

          Link Quality=86/100  Signal level:-53 dBm  Noise level:-111 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:52:AF:12:9B:52

          inet addr:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  Bcast:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX Mask:255.255.252.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:112851 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:836 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7276629 (6.9 Mb)  TX bytes:121649 (118.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xa000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:F0:3D:E0:74:E7

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1217 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1483 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:161374 (157.5 Kb)  TX bytes:553025 (540.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:316 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:316 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:29551 (28.8 Kb)  TX bytes:29551 (28.8 Kb)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:2D:43:E0:4C

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5774 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:274 errors:1 dropped:1 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:3 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:465584 (454.6 Kb)  TX bytes:480 (480.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

```

```
#route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

217.10.40.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         217.10.43.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

```
#ping 192.168.2.101 -c 4

PING 192.168.2.101 (192.168.2.101) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.2.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.2.101 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3000ms

, pipe 3
```

Beim Notebook hatte ich ICMP nicht freigeschaltet. Hatte daran gar nicht mehr gedacht, da im Büro das WLAN mit dem dortigen Router ohne Probleme funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich aber sogar die Firewall deaktiviert und das Resultat ist leider immernoch das selbe.

Auf den Notebook wird ipconfig und ping wie folgt ausgegeben:

```
C:\>ipconfig

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Es besteht keine Verbindung

Ethernetadapter Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101

        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
```

```
C:\>ping 192.168.2.1

Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.2.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.2.1:

    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust),

```

Hat noch einer ne Idee?

----------

## ro

Ich hab keine Lösung, dafür ein anderes Problem ähnlicher natur. Hab hier einen Laptop mit einer rt2500 WLAN-Karte drinnen. Hat bisher alles problemlos gefunzt, aber jetzt geht mein WLAN nicht mehr, und zwar seit dem Systemupgrade (von 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 auf kernel 2.6.17-suspend2-r4). Die wireless-tools wurden ebenfalls upgedated. 

Ich erhalte mit iwconfig jetzt folgende Ausgabe:

```

RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"home"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-120 dBm  Noise level:-197 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Also: 0 Empfang. Komisch ist allerdings, dass wenn ich mit dem alten Kernel boote und die alten wireless-tools verwende ebenfalls keine Verbindung zustandekommt. Ich habe meine Konfiguration nicht verändert und unter Windows läufts einwandfrei. Sehr strange, das ganze! Any hints/comments?

edit: hab die updates (coreutils,kernel,udev) wieder rückgängig gemacht und es funktioniert noch immer nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

Hi,

ich habe jetzt mir mal am Wochenende viel Zeit für dieses Problem gegönnt und bin auch einen schritt weiter gekommen. Habe soweit ein WLAN funktionsfähig schaffen können, nur leider funktioniert dies nur ohne WEP Verschlüsselung. Sobald ich key_ESSID="s:linux enc open" in der /etc/conf.d/wireless setze, funktioniert zwar weiterhin die Verbindung, oder es kann keine Kommunikation zwischen beiden Rechnern stattfinden.

Hier meine derzeitige /etc/conf.d/wireless

```
# /etc/conf.d/wireless:

# Global wireless config file for net.* rc-scripts

essid_ra0="wlan"

mode_ra0="Ad-Hoc"

#key_wlan="s:linux enc open"

channel_ra0="1"

scan_mode_ra0="Ad-Hoc"

preferred_aps=( "wlan" )

```

Nur bei channel 1 funktioniert das Ad-Hoc Netzwerk sofort, aber halt nur ohne WEP Verschlüsselung. Bei allen anderen Kanälen funktioniert das Netzwerk erst nach einem iwlist ra0 scanning.

Kennt vielleicht jemand dieses Phänomen und ne Lösung dafür?

Kann man im Ad-Hoc auch nur bestimmte MAC Adressen zulassen? Somit könnte ich dies auch so zusätzlich sichern.

Gruß

Heinz

----------

